# Barcelona, Spain 2012



## Dianita (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello! My name is Diana Macias and I am new to the Forum. January 2012 I will be moving to Barcelona to take part in a TESOL/TEFL program. Wondering if anyone has some advice? Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dianita said:


> Hello! My name is Diana Macias and I am new to the Forum. January 2012 I will be moving to Barcelona to take part in a TESOL/TEFL program. Wondering if anyone has some advice? Thank you.


Hi & welcome

we've had a few discussions about this recently - what comapny are you doing the course with?

maybe if you put that into the forum search function it might come up with some info

here's some reading to be getting on with  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------



## Dianita (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you. I am setting up with LanguageCorps they have a training that will start up in January 2012. At this point in my life I am not looking for a great and grand career...as I have already had this. For me...this new venture will be the beginning of a new journey and another path to walk. I do not require much and I am hoping to share my skill and knowledge with others. Thank you for the reading material. I think I am going to enjoy this site. Diana


----------

